# Print Lab Drop Shipping



## OnTheFly7 (Sep 22, 2016)

I am looking at utilizing ProDPI for future orders and I was wondering if anyone utilizes the drop ship method.  I am up in the air, especially for the first few orders.  I think I would like to see the prints first, in case there is an issue.  Also, I like to include something extra in the shipment.  That said, the drop ship seems like a nice option to cut down on delivery times.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 22, 2016)

I NEVER send prints to a client that I have not reviewed first.  Aside from the QA aspect, I want all of my products to go out with my touch on them, including the personalized folder and invoice.  It will save time, but it's the Wal-mart method as opposed to the boutique method, and if all your clients get is an anonymous envelope of prints, why shouldn't they just go to Wal-mart?


----------



## KmH (Sep 22, 2016)

Ditto what John said.
I want to make sure the lab didn't mess up making the print, which was very rare, but more important, I wanted to use upgraded packaging and the addition of some personal touches.

Retail photographers should be marketing/pricing/packaging their prints like the luxury product, paid-to-have-custom-made retail photographs are, not like a low-priced commodity.


----------



## mckownphotography (Sep 27, 2016)

Agreed - the boutique packaging is part of your marketing that shouldn't be overlooked. I will drop ship only in rare cases .. like divorced parents of a senior and the other parent lives out of state.


----------



## dennybeall (Sep 29, 2016)

Would not even consider it. What would happen if your order and "Chester the Molesters" order got mixed together?


----------

